# Windows OS



## purge11 (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi

Whats the windows server OS name that can only support 25 users max concurrently?

Is it Windows server essentials 2011?

Windows small business server?

We are looking for a solution for around 20 users, without having the headache of using AD, but have been offered windows server 2008 standard as an option. That cant be right.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

SBS 2011 essentials will allow 25 users concurrently but you will then be running AD. SBS is AD/File share/ Exchange and a few other things all rolled into one. If your wanting just a file server and no AD at all 2008 standard is your best bet with 20-25 cals.


----------



## AQ78 (Mar 30, 2010)

SBS 2011 " aurora"


----------



## purge11 (Aug 22, 2007)

Ah ok great.

So If I want to go over 25 users. Perhaps 40 users in the future, what windows server os should I go for. I have learnt some AD, so I do not mind the next one, but at present, far too few users and need cost benefits. Would that be windows 2008 enterprise? or is that overkill?


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Just for numbers Standard should still work with enough CALs if you went from 25 to 40 you would just get more CALs to ensure you have enough licenses for the numbers accessing items.

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsserver2008/en/us/r2-compare-roles.aspx

As you can see there are very few reasons to use enterprise over standard unless your going to use DFS cretificate services and things like that.


----------

